# Little Bear Lake



## bambiblaster (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anyone fished this lake? I am taking the family on vacation and was wondering if it is a good lake to fish.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not too bad to fish. Decent panfish and the walleye has improved along with a few pike and bass. It is your typical vacation style lake in the northern lower meaning that it isn't especially great for fishing but if you work there is fish to be had. My suggestion is to fish early in the morning or right at dusk because there is a lot of power boaters and jet skiers on this lake during the day. The lake is deep and clear and it won't turn turbid but the activity puts the fish off. Good luck and have fun.


----------

